# UGA/Tennessee Avatar Thread



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

The annual avatar bet is this weekend. Need all the dogs and vols to step up and get in on this awesome deal. Slayer will pick avatars for the vols and 4x4 for the dogs. Everyone step up for this fun game. This is open to all. if you are a fsu fan, or you team sucks like Tech, you are welcome to get in for fun. It only lasts for 1 week. if you sign up by close of business today you can take. advantage of the five day challenge(sun-thurs) if you happen to lose. Have fun, and thanks for playing.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm in.   Go Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> The annual avatar bet is this weekend. Need all the dogs and vols to step up and get in on this awesome deal. Slayer will pick avatars for the vols and 4x4 for the dogs. Everyone step up for this fun game. This is open to all. if you are a fsu fan, or you team sucks like Tech, you are welcome to get in for fun. It only lasts for 1 week. if you sign up by close of business today you can take. advantage of the five day challenge(sun-thurs) if you happen to lose. Have fun, and thanks for playing.



So, you are in since it's open to ALL?? And 4x4 isn't picking anything unless he is in on the bet!

You know, I'm in!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> I'm in.   Go Dawgs.



outstanding


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you are in since it's open to ALL?? And 4x4 isn't picking anything unless he is in on the bet!
> 
> You know, I'm in!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 5, 2015)

The Vols are undefeated..... At halftime lmbo. 
Though I don't have a good feeling about us anymore,  I'm in. Who knows,  maybe this week the coaches can coach a full 60 mins?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The Vols are undefeated..... At halftime lmbo.
> Though I don't have a good feeling about us anymore,  I'm in. Who knows,  maybe this week the coaches can coach a full 60 mins?




That would be about 55 minutes more than the dawgs got out of their coaches this past weekend. CMR looked like he was trying to keep his halo dry the whole game after allowing the players to look like thugs before the game. CMR is a thug in Choir robe.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Vols, Why not


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Go Vols, Why not



awesome. thanks.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess I am 6 since you nominated me to pick the Uga avatars haha.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I guess I am 6 since you nominated me to pick the Uga avatars haha.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

need all the vols and rhbama, ky dawg and nickel back in on this deal.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I guess you've made 6's iggy list too. 


Congrats


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

spot and stalk thug and elfii will likely sign up. dont forget the 5 day sun-thurs option as long as you sign up by lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

just got a pm from quack.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 5, 2015)

You'll have to tell me how to upload avatar pics to chose from 6 I have no idea lol.


----------



## divinginn (Oct 5, 2015)

I am in,go Dawgs.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm in.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 5, 2015)

Nope!!! Don't do it fellas.... It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I'm in.  Go Dawgs!!!



awesome


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

divinginn said:


> I am in,go Dawgs.



thanks. this will be fun.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Nope!!! Don't do it fellas.... It's a conspiracy.



roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I guess you've made 6's iggy list too.
> 
> 
> Congrats



The ol bammer is having a hard time reading!!

Someone kick his walker and grab his attention!

6, you in too? Come one man.. You started this and invited EVERYONE... What say you?!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you are in since it's open to ALL?? And 4x4 isn't picking anything unless he is in on the bet!
> 
> You know, I'm in!





Browning Slayer said:


>





Matthew6 said:


> need all the vols and rhbama, ky dawg and nickel back in on this deal.





SpotandStalk said:


> I guess you've made 6's iggy list too.
> 
> 
> Congrats





Browning Slayer said:


> The ol bammer is having a hard time reading!!
> 
> Someone kick his walker and grab his attention!
> 
> 6, you in too? Come one man.. You started this and invited EVERYONE... What say you?!



Wow... Browning7wsm stepped up and 6 is a complete no show... Man, I thought he was a stand up guy... I guess he just wants to troll..

Spot, I'm glad you at least stood some ground!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow... Browning7wsm stepped up and 6 is a complete no show... Man, I thought he was a stand up guy... I guess he just wants to troll..
> 
> Spot, I'm glad you at least stood some ground!



matty6  - there 's a lot of quit in that boy........ He GON.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I guess I am 6 since you nominated me to pick the Uga avatars haha.



How about we make it a little more interesting.. 

How about if 6 get's in on this bet for a week, I'll up the odds!

If 6 gets in, I'll challenge 4x4 to a suspension of his GON account. If UGA wins 4x4 has to stay off of here until the day of the SEC Championship Game. If UT wins, I'll do the same!

Is it a deal? 

The winner of the game will be able to log in and set the Avatars for the loser but be off by Sunday night at midnight? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> How about we make it a little more interesting..
> 
> How about if 6 get's in on this bet for a week, I'll up the odds!
> 
> ...




Quote for those who ignore you....


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Quote for those who ignore you....



Thanks S & S - I don't see man Slayer posts anymore...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Thanks S & S - I don't see man Slayer posts anymore...




He doesn't realize it but I think Elfiii and RhBama are the only ones who can see his post.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> matty6  - there 's a lot of quit in that boy........ He GON.



im in. had to sleep. lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Thanks S & S - I don't see man Slayer posts anymore...



lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

dawgs win it all. - Slayer, 5-23-15


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Quote for those who ignore you....



No way slayer I visit other boards on gon not just the sports so I dont want to be out of those just over a game lol.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> need all the vols and rhbama, ky dawg and nickel back in on this deal.



Ummmm..........HECK NO! are you  why would I want a Tennessee Avatar

Yes I think 10rc puts a full game together.

Hope I'm wrong

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No way slayer I visit other boards on gon not just the sports so I dont want to be out of those just over a game lol.



And those boards are sick of you too! 

What, no faith in the Vols.. Especially since you spent all that money for tickets..


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Ummmm..........HECK NO! are you  why would I want a Tennessee Avatar
> 
> Yes I think 10rc puts a full game together.
> 
> ...




Are it could be that the DAWGS don't put a full game together(come out flat,look like a high school team again). This is a big game, we Take a L in this one we drop out of the rankings and any chance that we may have had for a spot in the play offs .Its not like our SOS is all that


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Are it could be that the DAWGS don't put a full game together(come out flat,look like a high school team again). This is a big game, we Take a L in this one we drop out of the rankings .Its not like our SOS is all that



see tomorrows new bloodbath thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And those boards are sick of you too!
> 
> What, no faith in the Vols.. Especially since you spent all that money for tickets..



i would have gone with the new fish finder thingy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i would have gone with the new fish finder thingy.



or a new roof for the trailer


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> see tomorrows new bloodbath thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i would have gone with the new fish finder thingy.



I'm pretty sure this is the kind of fish finder he was talking about..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the kind of fish finder he was talking about..



lol.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 6, 2015)

How long do I have to stay in avatar jail? I feel dirty.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> How long do I have to stay in avatar jail? I feel dirty.



Depends.... You want to go for another week?

If we win, I promise I'll make the Vols pay... 

Regardless, if we win, 4x4 will pay!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Depends.... You want to go for another week?
> 
> If we win, I promise I'll make the Vols pay...
> 
> Regardless, if we win, 4x4 will pay!



dont forget j seph and buck nasty too. we need accubond and joepuppy in on this awesome deal too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dont forget j seph and buck nasty too. we need accubond and joepuppy in on this awesome deal too.



Accuglide?? He only posts in one thread.. Go UT thread... That boy is as scared as any Vol on opening day! He won't touch this thread.. Unless they win. We'll see him on Saturday (if they win)... He's too busy LURKING! And has been for YEARS!

Just hoping for that day!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2015)

Good ole Accujoke


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Depends.... You want to go for another week?
> 
> If we win, I promise I'll make the Vols pay...
> 
> Regardless, if we win, 4x4 will pay!



Nope... Never again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

anyone else gonna get in. need more dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

looks like were still waiting on joepuppy, accubond, elfii and nickel  back and silver britches and mcbuck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like were still waiting on joepuppy, accubond, elfii and nickel  back and silver britches and mcbuck


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like were still waiting on joepuppy, accubond, elfii and nickel  back and silver britches and mcbuck


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



yep. uga fans; the real Carolina if the sec.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 9, 2015)

I withdraw my participation bec of lack of participation lol. This is the quitest ive seen this place the week of the uga 10rc game. Uga fans must still be comin down from the booze and drugs intake after that loss last week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I withdraw my participation bec of lack of participation lol. This is the quitest ive seen this place the week of the uga 10rc game. Uga fans must still be comin down from the booze and drugs intake after that loss last week.



they will come around


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I withdraw my participation bec of lack of participation lol. This is the quitest ive seen this place the week of the uga 10rc game. Uga fans must still be comin down from the booze and drugs intake after that loss last week.




Where are the 10RC fans?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

we got bucknasty, 4x4 and j seph , and 4x4 for the vols.  UGA - Buckroar, Slayer, Divinginn, Hayseed Theology, and Doenightmare.  Im still working on elfii, mcbuck and nickelback. Please feel free to reach out to them via pm as to to solicit their participation. Im in too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

We still need accubond and Joe Puppy for the vols.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey 6 Don't I get to take this Bama avatar off today????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> we got bucknasty, 4x4 and j seph , and 4x4 for the vols.  UGA - Buckroar, Slayer, Divinginn, Hayseed Theology, and Doenightmare.  Im still working on elfii, mcbuck and nickelback. Please feel free to reach out to them via pm as to to solicit their participation. Im in too.





PM sent


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Hey 6 Don't I get to take this Bama avatar off today????



yep. you can if you want too. are you playin hookie from school today


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Im still working on elfii, mcbuck and nickelback.



I am no fool sir.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. you can if you want too. are you playin hookie from school today



No in school now................


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> No in school now................



sounds like a good school


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> sounds like a good school



homeschooled
Actually i am done with school for the day. Will also be hunt Monday morning while public schoolers are at school.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> homeschooled
> Actually i am done with school for the day. Will also be hunt Monday morning while public schoolers are at school.



thats great.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

HISTORY may need to be reviewed..1980


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> we got bucknasty, 4x4 and j seph , and 4x4 for the vols.  UGA - Buckroar, Slayer, Divinginn, Hayseed Theology, and Doenightmare.  Im still working on elfii, mcbuck and nickelback. Please feel free to reach out to them via pm as to to solicit their participation. Im in too.



Wha?  I don't remember nothing bout no avatar bet. I hate both teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I'm in... Go DAWGS! You heard it here first..



Welcome to the dark side! 

Put him down 6!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Wha?  I don't remember nothing bout no avatar bet. I hate both teams.



well,, there it is..

hope you like urnge


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2015)

Y'all know you can count me in! If we lose this week I'll happily wear a diff avatar. Come on, elfiii, let's all go down with this ship together!  You 'posed to be a thug, right? Thugs ain't skeered of nothing, elfiii! Not even a harmless avatar bet. 

I feel really good about this week! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all know you can count me in! If we lose this week I'll happily wear a diff avatar. Come on, elfiii, let's all go down with this ship together!  You 'posed to be a thug, right? Thugs ain't skeered of nothing, elfiii! Not even a harmless avatar bet.
> 
> I feel really good about this week!
> 
> GO DAWGS!





see all the love Elfiiii. you gotta sign up. We need to put the heat on Nickel back now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Welcome to the dark side!
> 
> Put him down 6!



done.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I am in.got lots of pm pressure.



way to go elfii


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Just got a call from Nickel back. His internet is down and he said he is in the avatar bet


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> way to go elfii





The MCRD-Parris Island Home For Wayward Boys graduation day aviator stays right where it is.

Semper Fi!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> done.





Matthew6 said:


> way to go elfii





Matthew6 said:


>



Glad to see the Dawg support!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The MCRD-Parris Island Home For Wayward Boys graduation day aviator stays right where it is.
> 
> Semper Fi!





I knew we could count on you Elfiii.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Where are the 10RC fans?



Ain't ever really been that many. The excitement went away after the Florida loss. What everyone fails to realize,  is the season can still be a success if we can win out minus Bama. That would be a major needed boost, quality bowl and hope for the infamous "next year". Though I believed we would beat fla and Ga this year.  I always said next year is truly our year. 

I think most fans bought into the hype, which I'm guilty of too, but most knew this was an 7-9 win team at best before the season started. 
I did think we had a shot at the east and I guess in a way we still do.  It ain't over til is over. 


Honestly though,  I'm worried about this staff.  Changes  MUST be made at end of season. Hopefully things can change fire the better. It's not like we're getting blown out.  Better play calling and adjustments would change everything.  Why that's not happening is baffling...


Here's to a good game tomorrow.  Hopefully the Vols scraps out a win and yall don't lose your Chubb  Seems we've taken a back from yall past 2 years


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 10, 2015)

Aint this cute.....A Tenn vs Ga avatar bet thread started by a bama fan.......JACK LEG!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 10, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ain't ever really been that many. The excitement went away after the Florida loss. What everyone fails to realize,  is the season can still be a success if we can win out minus Bama. That would be a major needed boost, quality bowl and hope for the infamous "next year". Though I believed we would beat fla and Ga this year.  I always said next year is truly our year.
> 
> I think most fans bought into the hype, which I'm guilty of too, but most knew this was an 7-9 win team at best before the season started.
> I did think we had a shot at the east and I guess in a way we still do.  It ain't over til is over.
> ...



Good deal.......If you cant beat them just try to put one of there players out for the season by throwing cheap shots at there knees.....stay classy Vol fan!!!!  Is it getting that bad now?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2015)

You must not have ever played fish my coach in hs told me to go low on the bigger guys. That's not a cheap shot it's just the fastest way to take a big guy down. Busted knee? Part of it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Aint this cute.....A Tenn vs Ga avatar bet thread started by a bama fan.......JACK LEG!!!!



you getting in on this deal or just running that mouth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you getting in on this deal or just running that mouth.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



we need all the dogs to get in on this


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> we need all the dogs to get in on this



It's too late 6. 




They skeered.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's too late 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they just like to talk


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

I am skeered and don't mind admitting it. I would rather never sign on another computer than have a UT avy. And they are gonna beat us sooner or later, prolly today. I will be no less a Dawg fan if they do. They have a lot of talent and they will be hard to handle in Knoxville.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am skeered and don't mind admitting it. I would rather never sign on another computer than have a UT avy. And they are gonna beat us sooner or later, prolly today. I will be no less a Dawg fan if they do. They have a lot of talent and they will be hard to handle in Knoxville.




It will be a tough game but Uga will beat the Freshmen.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am skeered and don't mind admitting it. I would rather never sign on another computer than have a UT avy. And they are gonna beat us sooner or later, prolly today. I will be no less a Dawg fan if they do. They have a lot of talent and they will be hard to handle in Knoxville.



Yep. No confidence in my Dawgs. Wouldn't do a bet even if I was.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2015)

I just said it last night and I didn't mean it in a cheap shot way.  It's bad luck and ironically there he went


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wr trotted to tell yall them dawgs was over rated


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wr trotted to tell yall them dawgs was over rated



The whole SEC is a mess this year


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2015)

Mathew post up the avatars I have to chose from..don't know how to do all that.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2015)

4x4 they need a good Butch slapped photo


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

yall just go with a standard vol T logo of some sort.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Mathew post up the avatars I have to chose from..don't know how to do all that.



I can help you make one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

Spot search google "Uga meme" and pick the best one for slayer..the other guys can get a general one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

Or tell me how to add them here lol


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can help you make one.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

Where they at Tennessee???? Week will be over before they're posted


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

Someone help them boys out with this avatar thing


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Someone help them boys out with this avatar thing



You Vols just want some different Tennessee logo's for the UGA's to pick from or what?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

I want slayers to say something about mark Richt. The rest can be ut logos


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I want slayers to say something about mark Richt. The rest can be ut logos


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I want slayers to say something about mark Richt. The rest can be ut logos



How's this?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

The year in and out Richt for slayer the big T vols one for everyone else who was in. So we can see those pretty avatars today lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

those avatars look good.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

A lot of urnge there


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

I Wanna see these avatars when I get back from the lake tonight fellas!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I Wanna see these avatars when I get back from the lake tonight fellas!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I Wanna see these avatars when I get back from the lake tonight fellas!



lol. mutz are sore losers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I Wanna see these avatars when I get back from the lake tonight fellas!



what lake are you going to.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> what lake are you going to.



Chickamaga. Tearing them up up there now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2015)

How's my nice new avytard?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Chickamaga. Tearing them up up there now.



Wish i was slingin' a striper jig below Loudon Dam right now.
Uncle Jim from Knoxville said he got spooled last week.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

If yall fish and can get to chickamaga or watts bar or nickajack lakes better get up there in the next few weeks. On fire right now.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 11, 2015)

Checking in.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## divinginn (Oct 11, 2015)

I hate Orange,and to top it off I missed a nice buck at the end of the fourth quarter.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2015)

Here ya go. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 11, 2015)

Typical of Slayer?


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 11, 2015)

My bad missed 4x4 post about using the big T vols pic.  Will change tomorrow since I can't on my phone.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

Your fine Buck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Typical of Slayer?



To go hunting on opening weekend of blackpowder?? YES!

I'm here! Shot 2 does yesterday so I was a little tied up quartering and skinning deer.. I had to take my frustration out on something.. 

I'll wear my avatar an extra day!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> To go hunting on opening weekend of blackpowder?? YES!
> 
> I'm here! Shot 2 does yesterday so I was a little tied up quartering and skinning deer.. I had to take my frustration out on something..
> 
> I'll wear my avatar an extra day!



i had you on the sun - thurs plan; so wear it to friday thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i had you on the sun - thurs plan; so wear it to friday thug.



Aren't you sweet.. 

Boy is out of school so we are about to take the boat to Lanier!

Vols suck! Dirtiest players and program in all of College Football!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

Was dually in on this 6? Im tired of lookin at his ar avatar it offends me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Was dually in on this 6? Im tired of lookin at his ar avatar it offends me.



nope.


----------

